# Favorite Piano Concerto



## Nix

I thought since my mind was on piano concerts, and since we haven't had a good poll recently, and because I'm pretty bored I'd just add to the list of "favorite...." threads. 

So what's your favorite and why? 

I personally can't get enough of Beethoven 4 and Mozart 20. Beethoven 4 is just so intimate self reflective which I feel like he hardly ever gets in his orchestral works- and the cadenza is absolutely astounding (I'm not sure which version it is, but the standard one that has the circular arpeggiation as the climax). And then Mozart 20 is as about as perfect as a piece as you can find. Dark, passionate, clear, memorable and moving.

Also since Mozart wrote so many great ones between 1784-6 I just decided to condense them so I could add another. Just specify which one is your favorite.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Mozart - *15th *- because of how Mozartian it is. It has all the flavors of Mozart you could want
Beethoven- *5th* - It may be everybody's favorite at some point, but it deserves it.
Mozart - *20th *- You said pretty much what I think about it. 
Grieg - *Piano Concerto in A minor* - I don't know why I love it, but is wonderful


----------



## Air

With so few options, this is nearly impossible for me. But from the list, I would go with the Schumann or one of the Mozarts (all of them are such jewels), followed closely by the two Brahms.

Other top favorites of mine include the 5 Prokofiev concerti, Bartok's set of 3, Rachmaninoff's 3rd, Saint-Saens's 5th, and the giant five-movement concerto by Ferrucio Busoni.


----------



## Olias

Beethoven 4 followed very closely by Rachmaninoff 2, Mendelssohn 1, and Prokofiev 3.


----------



## JMJ

Certainly none of the ones listed ... 
my personal favorite choices incl.

Bartók, _Piano Concertos Nos. 1-3_
Ravel, _Piano Concertos_
Tippett, _Piano Concerto_
Ligeti, _Piano Concerto_


----------



## Art Rock

Beethoven: I prefer his 3d, actually.
Brahms: one of my fave composers, but his PC's I can do without.
Mozart: 20 and 21 are candidates.
Grieg/Schumann/Tchaikovsky: great, but not best
Rachmaninov 2: another candidate.

In the end, I think I go with Ireland. Such an underrated piece.


----------



## Weston

I voted for the Schumann, but it has to be a version with lots of clarity in the phrasing of the last movement. I grew up with a Claudio Arrau version that was perfect. I don't much care for the Martha Argerich interpretation, though she is otherwise sublime.

My other favorites include Beethoven's "Emperor" and also his Violin Concerto set as a piano concerto. I think of this as his Piano Concerto No. 4 and half, and it could not be more perfect.

Heck, it's hard to find a piano concerto I _don't_ like


----------



## tro shink

I like Barber's piano cocncerto, which won a Pulitzer prize in the mid-60's. The slow movement is beautiful. I also think that Bartok and Prokofiev's #3's are great.


----------



## Nix

tro shink said:


> I like Barber's piano cocncerto, which won a Pulitzer prize in the mid-60's. The slow movement is beautiful. I also think that Bartok and Prokofiev's #3's are great.


I agree with all three of those- I just didn't include any 20th century concerti as they can be difficult to measure against one another, picking one would be too difficult. Barbers 3 concerti for violin, cello and piano are all gorgeous, and all terribly underrated/underplayed.


----------



## jhar26

Almost impossible to choose, but if you'd put a gun to my head I'd say...

Mozart 20 (and six or seven others of him that I love just as much)
Prokofiev 3
Schumann
Ravel G major


----------



## Webernite

Brahms No. 2 for me. Some of the Mozart concerti are gorgeous, but I'm afraid I agree with Glenn Gould about them being let down by often rather vapid and thin piano writing. 

I have yet to hear a fully satisfying recording of the Bach concerti. On the piano, many of Bach's harpsichord "special effects" are lost. On the harpsichord, the instrument is simply too quiet to rise above the orchestra. This might not be such a problem if "authentic" performers would use one of the massive German harpsichords used by Bach himself. Instead they are hooked on the sweet-sounding little things made seventy years earlier, or those made in France - both of which are basically inappropriate to the music.


----------



## Ravellian

jhar26 said:


> Almost impossible to choose, but if you'd put a gun to my head I'd say...
> 
> Mozart 20 (and six or seven others of him that I love just as much)
> Prokofiev 3
> Schumann
> Ravel G major


Excellent choices! I think I'd pick these too. You only left out Rachmaninov 3.


----------



## jhar26

Ravellian said:


> Excellent choices! I think I'd pick these too. You only left out Rachmaninov 3.


I like Rachmaninov 3 as well.


----------



## Norse

If had to pick a favorite Rachmaninov concerto, I would pick no. 3, not no. 2..


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

HAHA how silly of me! I _forgot _the Prokofiev 3rd concerto when voting, I would have picked "other" too. But Grieg is just plain wonderful, not too sentimental, full of fire. Brahms 2 is next favorite.


----------



## jurianbai

The only Piano Concerto I really remember not even here and mentioned, Chopin No.1!

Others: Beethoven No.5, Tchaikovsky's, Grieg's, Schumann, Listz No.1 and no.2 , then Saint Saens No.5 "Egyptian", Rachmaninoff No.2.

Not a favorite list since I rarely listen to the genre, just random mentioning.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

I'd go with Tchaiky's No. 1 (his nos. 2 & 3 are good as well).

Not on the list, *Schönberg's PC* is the greatest of the 20th Century.

Also fond of *Grieg's PC*, *Schumann's PC*, *Rimsky-Korsakov's PC*, and *Skryabin's PC*.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Sebastien Melmoth said:


> I'd go with Tchaiky's No. 1 (his nos. 2 & 3 are good as well).
> 
> Not on the list, *Schönberg's PC* is the greatest of the 20th Century.
> 
> Also fond of *Grieg's PC*, *Schumann's PC*, *Rimsky-Korsakov's PC*, and *Skryabin's PC*.


Scriabin made a piano concerto??? I knew it! I never heard of it, but I figured he should have made one. I'll look it up some time.


----------



## Conor71

Tchaikovsky No. 1 is perhaps an ovious choice but it is the one I have listened to, enjoyed and still enjoy the most! .


----------



## mcrosbie

*Hard to choose one favourite piano concerto*

I enjoy Schumann as well as Brahms 2 equally.


----------



## Gymnopédie

Either Ravel's in G or Shostakovich's Second, both have such delicate and evocative second movements.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Huilunsoittaja said:


> _Scriabin made a piano concerto? I'll look it up._


Marvellously lyrical second movement.


----------



## LindenLea

Well I just voted for Brahms 1 - and was surprised to see that I'm so far the only person to vote for it. To my ears it's the grand-daddy of piano concertos, especially the adagio which has such depth, delicacy, and serenity, and just washes all over me, I have 3 recordings, Ashkenazy, Barenboim and Pollini.


----------



## Aramis

Brahms concertos were my newbie fascinations and when I listen to them now I'm much less impressed. His writing for piano was not first rate. Also first movement of 1st concerto is too long considering how much of ideas it contains and finale of 2nd concerto is terrible, but the latter is my objective view.


----------



## Webernite

I don't understand the distaste for the last movement of the 2nd. Or rather, I do understand it, but disagree. Just because something has a fun, happy end doesn't make it a lesser work. This is a Romantic hang up - like the complaint that Mozart didn't write enough minor-key concertos - and we should have grown out of it by now.


----------



## Aramis

Being happy and fun doesn't spoil anything for me. I enjoy many typical final movements with uplifting feel written in earlier periods. However, final movement in Brahms 2nd concerto is, for me, rotten conservativeness at it's worse. It's not fun, it's rigid, formalistic and boring.


----------



## Webernite

It's neoclassical, to a degree. I don't see what's wrong with that. I always thought it was witty and rather brave of Brahms to end the piece with a light, neoclassical finale.  It's almost as though he's mocking the people who booed his first concerto for being too old-fashioned.


----------



## Norse

I think the last movement of Brahms' second is delightful. 

As for the actual poll, I always find choosing like this to be impossible, so I'm not going to try.


----------



## Ravellian

_It's not fun, it's rigid, formalistic and boring._

Funny, that's how I feel about almost everything written by Brahms.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

The piano concerto is one of my favourite genres. But I won't list my favourite piece. I never thought about it that way. Instead, I thought I shall I share with you a concerto I listened to only a few days ago for the first time. I randomly bought this CD to try out this piano concerto, like I often do especially with relatively lesser known composers.

*Moritz Moszkowski* (1854 - 1925), Piano Concerto in E major, Op.59. Interestingly, it is a four movement work, which I swore it could have finished neatly after the third movement. 38 minutes long. Generally listenable and I would almost certainly listen to it again.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

LindenLea said:


> _Brahms 1 - has such depth, delicacy, and serenity._


I'm also a fan of Brahms' 1; however, my favourite performance is with Glenn Gould and the NYPO under Bernstein--unfortunately horribly marred by bad recorded sound.

Gould takes the first movement at half-tempo, making the cadenzas sound like Brahms' late Intermezzi. Amazing.


----------



## Sarabande

Liszt's no 1 is probably my fave I've heard it a million times and havent gotten sick of it yet


----------



## Il Pirata

I love the D minor concerti of Bach, Mozart, Brahms and Rachmaninov.
I also love the concerti of Chopin and Schumann, Beethoven and Mozart...
For my absolute favourite I voted for the Brahms 2nd.
Besides the usual fair of Rachmaninov, Tchaikovsky, Saint-Saens and Grieg etc, I also recommend listening to the concerti of John Field, Hummel, JS Bach and his sons CPE Bach and JC Bach - they are all excellent works.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Hummel is good, especially his A flat and E major concertos.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Hard to set up this poll in a way that doesn't make "other" the runaway leader. 
And I will select other, as well, because...


Ravellian said:


> You... left out Rachmaninov 3.


----------



## mcrosbie

*On reading all the posts here I wonder....*

Do any of you stop to consider that when you say that Brahms' second piano concerto finale (for one example) you can do without etc. you are actually doing this:

1. You are setting yourself and your knowledge of classical music above such professionals as Daniel Barenboim (again just one example)?

2. Do you consider a piano concerto in it's entirety, or do you focus primarily on the piano itself? (I consider the work in its entirely).

I am asking the above questions to get you thinking and out of curiousity as to what you will say.


----------



## mcrosbie

The combo of Glenn Gould and Leonard Bernstein (interpersonal relationship between these two great musicians) was a disaster. I am just wondering if you are aware that they did not see eye to eye in music.


----------



## maestro267

Of the options on the list, I'd put the Grieg as my favourite.

However, my all-time favourite piano concerto is Prokofiev's Concerto No. 2 in G minor, so I voted 'Other'.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*one minute...*

Medtner 1,2,3!!!!!!!!!
Prokofiev: 2nd

That's it for now!

Martin


----------



## Lipatti

It comes down to a battle between two concertos in D minor for me: Bach's and Mozart's.


----------



## Charon

Mozart's Vienna concertos for me. Lovely music this!

Beethoven's 4th and Brahms 1 are wonderful too.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Sorry...*

I haven't composed it yet.....

LOL

Martin inspired by O.W.


----------



## starthrower

Samuel Barber
Prokofiev no.2
Bartok no.1


----------



## JAKE WYB

*MARTINU - 4* 'incantations' - an electric and amazingly hypnotic work always leaves me spellbound - even more intersting than 
*Bartok 2nd *- which has always been my other favourite


----------



## Edward Elgar

I reckon 'other' is going to win this poll. However, as luck would have it, Brahms 2 was an option!


----------



## Webernite

Interesting to see Beethoven No. 4 outdo Beethoven No. 5. Tastes are moving in the right direction.

Edit: Personally I love No. 1 as well. People often treat it as an immature work, when in fact it was his third attempt at writing a piano concerto.


----------



## claroche

The Rach 2. 4 life.


----------



## TWhite

I've got about five:
Brahms 1 in d minor
Ravel Concerto for Left Hand in D
Barber Piano Concerto
Rachmaninov 1 in f# minor
Beethoven #4 in G Major

and tying for #6:
Rachmaninov Rhapsodie Sur Un Theme de Paganini in a minor
Rachmaninov #2 in c minor
Rachmaninov #3 in d minor
Schumann in a minor
Strauss 'Burleske' in d minor
Prokoviev #3 in C Major
Franck Variations Symphoniques
Saint-Saens #4 in C Major
Mozart K488 in A Major
Brahms #2 in B-flat Major
Korngold for Left Hand in C#
Tchiakovsky #2 in G Major
LIszt # 2 in A Major
Liszt Todentanz in d minor


Tom


----------



## Yoshi

Mine is Rachmaninov's concerto no.2.


----------



## Sanctus Petrus

Ravel in G


----------



## KJohnson

"Prokofiev!" was my first reaction too... I thought something important was missing!


----------



## MrTortoise

The Mozart middle concertos. Mozart 21 in C major was the first piano concerto that I ever heard and it made a lasting impression. My ears had never experienced so much delight and my heart had never been uplifted so angelically, so this one will always be my sentimental favorite. All the middle concertos are marvelous of course.


----------



## Ravellian

For me, the two Ravel concertos are on par with Rach 2 and 3. The G major is thrilling with its exoticism and intensely lyrical second movement, and the LH concerto is as emotionally involved as any other concerto I've heard.


----------



## Guest

I had to pick Brahms 2, but there are dozens of honorable mentions. Brahms 1, Rach 2 and 3, Prok 1-3, Barber, Schumann, Gershwin, Rautavaara 3, Grieg, Beach, Bliss, Vaughan Williams (a very underrated concerto).


----------



## Musicbox

Top 5

Prokofiev 3rd
Ravel 2-handed
Mozart 20th
Beethoven 4th
Grieg


----------



## Polednice

I realise that this is supposed to be about favourites (and I voted for Tchaikovsky for its showiness, and for sentimental reasons), but I feel like mentioning that while I used to _adore_ Rach 2 & 3, I can barely stand listening to them now. It's not an issue of over-listening, it's more that I just seem to think Rachmaninov's music is shallower and shallower every time I turn it on :/


----------



## Ravellian

Polednice said:


> I realise that this is supposed to be about favourites (and I voted for Tchaikovsky for its showiness, and for sentimental reasons), but I feel like mentioning that while I used to _adore_ Rach 2 & 3, I can barely stand listening to them now. It's not an issue of over-listening, it's more that I just seem to think Rachmaninov's music is shallower and shallower every time I turn it on :/


I get that feeling too, especially in some parts of Rach 2 and the Rhapsody. Many of the fast parts are just completely lacking musical substance -- flashy noteplay and little else.


----------



## dmg

Hmmmm... this is one of those things that changes constantly.

Tchaikovsky 1 - People tend to say this concerto gets boring and bland after the first segment, but I love every single minute of the _entire _thing.
Rachmaninov 2
Rautavaara 1 - Discovered this past year and I can't get enough of it. It has this fantastic melody, but it just doesn't quite get where you think it should go due to the nonstandard intervals used. I absolutely love that.
Mozart 21
Saint-Saëns 3 - One of those works that you recognize immediately when you hear it, but had no idea where it came from.
Beethoven 5


----------



## Sid James

I chose "other." If we are talking piano concertos in the classical-romantic vein - which is what this poll is dealing with - I really like *Liszt's* & *Mendelssohn's* (especially both of their second concertos). The Mendelssohn 2nd is a masterpiece by any standard, an integrated and unified work (which cannot always be said of some of the concertos in the poll). Brilliance and flashiness is kept at bay, and the work has a bit of the melancholic and poetic feel of some of Chopin's music. Those who think that Mendelssohn's music lacked depth should listen to this.

If you're talking c20th concertos, I practically like all that I have heard. There are huge gaps in my knowledge - have never heard the Schoenberg, Ligeti or Rautavaara, for example. Of the ones I do know, these are what I really like:

*Tippett* - The duet between the piano & celesta in the final movement is a masterful touch.
*Ginastera* 1 & 2 - The most surreal piano concertos that I have heard. The 2nd concerto is almost like a series of concertos, there are ideas there for several concertos. Some composers squeeze every drop from a tired idea, but Ginastera is brimful of ideas branching off in a million different directions.
*Sculthorpe* - Definitely one of the best Australian piano concertos to date. The fusion of rhythms of Balinese gamelan brings to mind a kind of minimalism that does bear up to repeated listening.
*Lutoslawski* - Some consider this a light work, but I can hear a sense of tragedy. Many shadows.
*Messiaen* - For me, works like the_ Turangalila Symphony _and _Osieux Exotiques _are really piano concertos in disguise.

& as people have mentioned, great c20th piano concertos of the older generation were composed by Bartok, Prokofiev & Martinu. I'd also add Shostakovich...


----------



## LordBlackudder




----------



## emiellucifuge

dmg said:


> Hmmmm... this is one of those things that changes constantly.
> 
> Tchaikovsky 1 - People tend to say this concerto gets boring and bland after the first segment, but I love every single minute of the _entire _thing.
> Rachmaninov 2
> Rautavaara 1 - Discovered this past year and I can't get enough of it. It has this fantastic melody, but it just doesn't quite get where you think it should go due to the nonstandard intervals used. I absolutely love that.
> Mozart 21
> Saint-Saëns 3 - One of those works that you recognize immediately when you hear it, but had no idea where it came from.
> Beethoven 5


Tried to listen to the Rautavaara on youtube. In which movement is that melody?


----------



## tdc

My favorite at the moment would be Ravel's in G. I am also quite intrigued by all the Rachmaninov Piano concertos Ive listened to.


----------



## World Violist

Brahms 1 is the closest on the list for me. I don't really have a favorite piano concerto though. Ravel's left hand comes closest, though.


----------



## dmg

emiellucifuge said:


> Tried to listen to the Rautavaara on youtube. In which movement is that melody?


It's the first movement. The best example begins at the 2:55 mark:


----------



## Guest

dmg said:


> Rautavaara 1 - Discovered this past year and I can't get enough of it. It has this fantastic melody, but it just doesn't quite get where you think it should go due to the nonstandard intervals used. I absolutely love that.


Try Rautavaara's 3rd; also a beautiful piece.


----------



## Xaltotun

Cannot choose, really. Piano concerto is my favourite genre of classical music, alongside symphony, and I adore Brahms 1 & 2, Tchaikovsky 1, Rachmaninov 2 & 3, and Grieg as well. And Beethoven 4 & 5 too!!


----------



## Tschaikowsky

My favorites to play were the Tschaikowsky 1, Rachmaninoff 2, Grieg, Beethoven 5, and Saint Saens. The brilliance in each one, the technical challenges (some more than in others). I feel the Saint Saens is often overlooked and not performed enough. 

As far as listening, all of the above listed and Chopin 1 (wish now I had learned it), many of the Mozart concerti, Prokofiev 3.


----------



## Air

Tschaikowsky said:


> My favorites to play were the Tschaikowsky 1, Rachmaninoff 2, Grieg, Beethoven 5, and Saint Saens. The brilliance in each one, the technical challenges (some more than in others). I feel the Saint Saens is often overlooked and not performed enough.


Which Saint-Saens PC?


----------



## the_emptier

Chopin's, Rachmaninov, and the almighty Prokofiev take my votes right now, so i did other. 

been obsessed with all of prokofiev's, they are truly captivating, the first two are my favorite right now, followed by four. 

and chopins are just unreal...so great


----------



## Guest

the emptier said:


> been obsessed with all of prokofiev's, they are truly captivating, the first two are my favorite right now, followed by four.


What about the 3rd? Next to Brahms' concerti, Prokofiev's 3rd is my favorite.


----------



## the_emptier

the 3rd and 5th i haven't listened to as much but i'm going through them as much as i can . the first cd i had was only the 1st and 4th


----------



## toucan

All of Bach's keyboard concertos, including the ones for two, three or more keyboards

Mozart K466, K467, K488. Mozrt did not like the flute but in the background of the first movement of K466 there is a wrenching flute part. Go figure).

Beethoven's 4th, an unusual one (the 1st and 2nd sound like Haydn, the 3rd and 5th sound like Beethoven, but with the fourth he seems headed somewhere else).

Weber's Konzertstuck op 79, that kind of sounds like Haydn's Military Symphony and Schubert's Rosamunde suite but it's great, fun music anyways.

Witold Lutoslawski's piano concerto, great stuff that could be a crowd pleaser and ought to be performed more often. It reminds one (though without imitation) of concertos of an earlier XXth century (Prokofiev and Ravel but even Gershwin and - lo and behold! - Rachmaninov, I mean Rachmaninoff, I mean...)

Must one have dark horses? Prokofiev's 4th is my favored one - Serkin/Ormandy. Bartok's first two concertos. Ravel's G Concerto is fine but I can only bear the Nicole Henriot and Charles Munch recording. Go figure. Stravinsky's Capriccio as well as his concerto. All the other Mozart Concertos, etc

If someone can find me tickets for the Barenboim/Boulez performance of the Liszt Piano Concertos next spring I'll gladly develop a taste for them.


----------



## Charon

The Mozart Vienna Concertos are lovely! I'm not sure if I could definitely pick a favourite among them, but I couldn't be too far off with choosing No. 20. 

Tchaikovsky 1 is quite wonderful, too.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

*My Favorites*

Mozart: Piano Concerto No 23 K 488 in A

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No 4 Op 58 in G

Chopin : Piano Concerto No 1 Op 11 in E minor

Schumann : Piano Concerto Op 54 in A minor

Liszt : Piano Concerto No 1 in E flat

Liszt : Piano Concerto No 2 in A

Grieg : Piano Concerto in A minor Op 16

Brahms : Piano Concerto No 2 Op 83 in B flat

Tchaikovsky : Piano Concerto No 1 Op 23 in B flat minor

Rimsky Korsakov: Piano Concerto Op 30

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No 2 Op 18 in C minor

Also :

Scherzo from Concerto Symphonique No 4 Op 102 in D minor (Litolff)

Fantaisie pour piano et orchestre (Debussy)

Nights in the gardens of Spain (De Falla)

The Second Movement from Shostakovich's Piano Concerto No 2


----------



## Fleece

Saint-Saens's 5th is not only my favorite piano concerto, but perhaps my singularly most enjoyed piece of music ever. Which is interesting, because nothing else I've heard by the composer has had much impact on me save his other piano concertos, and those not anywhere near the same extent. The 5th, though, is just magical. To me it sounds like a childhood lullaby so distantly remembered as to seem exotic. It's exotic by design of course, intended to represent a sea voyage, but I don't find the voyage so literal. It's a journey home if so.

Of those on the poll, I most adore Brahms's 2nd and Grieg's, which have never failed to enthrall and delight. Full disclosure: I've yet to listen to Rachmaninov's piano concerti.


----------



## World Violist

Since last I posted here, Ravel's Left Hand concerto has become my favorite one by far. The structuring and building of tension are so wonderful, and I love the swagger of the second main theme.


----------



## tdc

World Violist said:


> Since last I posted here, Ravel's Left Hand concerto has become my favorite one by far. The structuring and building of tension are so wonderful, and I love the swagger of the second main theme.


Well said. I've been listening to that a lot lately myself. It is such an amazing piece of music, and definetely one that (for me anyway) takes a few listens to fully grasp its brilliance. Its awe-inspiring when the piece sinks in. I now like it as much or more than the concerto in G (but its hard to beat that 2nd mvt of the G concerto).

I think I read the person who commisioned it only gave it a luke-warm response on performing it (!) typical though for Ravel, he was ahead of his time and such things were common place for him.


----------



## mmsbls

I voted for the Mozart dozen. If there was just one Mozart concerto, the decision would have been much harder. In my top 6 would be:

Beethoven 4,5
Mozart 20, 24
Schumann 
Rachmaninov

My gut feeling is Beethoven's top 3 or 4 might (I say might) "beat" Mozart's top 3 or 4. But adding the remaining Mozart concertos blows everyone else away. I think my favorite changes with time as I'm sure it does for many others here.


----------



## the_emptier

prokofiev's left hand concerto is one of my favorites


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

the_emptier said:


> prokofiev's left hand concerto is one of my favorites


For left hand? I'm left handed! 

From Wikipedia:
"Sergei Prokofiev's Piano Concerto No. 4 in B-flat major for the left hand, Op. 53, was commissioned by the one-armed pianist Paul Wittgenstein and completed in 1931.

Wittgenstein did not understand the work, but it is not the case (as has sometimes been claimed) that he refused to play it. He was simply not prepared to play it until such time as he had appreciated its inner logic. That time never came, but Wittgenstein and Prokofiev always remained on friendly terms."

:lol:


----------



## Kieran

mmsbls said:


> I voted for the Mozart dozen. If there was just one Mozart concerto, the decision would have been much harder.


Yeah it's a bit off-putting - and unfair - that there are *twelve* Mozart concertos to any one by others. It's the finest body of work in the concerto form and shouldn't have been sent into the fight with one arm tied behind its back. I mean, we can't even vote for the greatest concerto I've ever heard: the 20th. Or was that, the 25th? Or the 27th?

And the 9th is seriously neglected here, too... :tiphat:


----------



## Klavierspieler

My personal favorite is Schumann's G-major Konzertstück, Op. 92. After that would come his Concerto.


----------



## Llyranor

Definitely Grieg. Rachmaninoff's 2nd isn't too far off, as is Beethoven's 5th.


----------



## CostaSimpson

Prokofiev's 3rd (Argerich)
Ravel's G Major (Argerich)
Beethoven's 3rd (Uchida)
Schumman (Argerich)

I like Argerich a fair bit...


----------



## Vesteralen

I'm long past the age of getting intense emotional thrills from music, but my memory is good enough to recall that no piano concerto ever had as much impact on me as *Brahm's Piano Concerto #1*.


----------



## Wicked_one

I had my Mozart period, Beethoven period, Brahms... of course, talking about them piano concertos.

But in the last few days I kept on listening again and again to *Alkan's* _Concerto for piano solo_ - let those fingers fly across that keyboard - and what I think it's a unknown composer *Arthur de Greef* _Piano Concerto No.1_. Now it's true, it's a subjective thing that I fancy this concerto so much, but try to give it a listen if you want/are curious. Maybe you will like it too.


----------



## Nix

Vesteralen said:


> I'm long past the age of getting intense emotional thrills from music


Oh dear... I hope this is uncommon.


----------



## Cyber

Rachmaninov 2
Beethoven 5
Brahms 2


----------



## Manok

I'm surprised the Prokofiev No. 2 isn't on there. . But I'd have to go with the Brahms No. 1 in the other case.


----------



## clavichorder

None of my favorite three are in the poll. These are Rachmaninov's masterpiece, his 3rd Concerto, Medtner's 1st concerto, and Saint Saens 4th concerto(extremely underrated).


----------



## johnfkavanagh

Two concertos that never fail to move me - Ravel's for the left hand and Lennox Berkeley's for 2 pianos.


----------



## dadasloth

I am voting for Mozart of course (#20). I also fancy Prokofiev #3. I must say that I am quite surprised at the popularity of the Romantics on this forum. The cheesy Rachmaninoff getting 13%, the corny Tchaikovsky getting 7%...


----------



## Kieran

dadasloth said:


> I am voting for Mozart of course (#20).


If you can find it. The concerto that this forum voted the best of them all is lumped in with 10 others, most of which should have formed single entries...


----------



## dadasloth

dadasloth said:


> I am voting for Mozart of course (#20). I also fancy Prokofiev #3. I must say that I am quite surprised at the popularity of the Romantics on this forum. The cheesy Rachmaninoff getting 13%, the corny Tchaikovsky getting 7%...


Not that I disprove of the Romantic era all together, I just can't stand its concertos and symphonies. On the other hand, when it comes to solo piano works, I do love the Romantics.


----------



## dadasloth

Thanks Kieran, I did vote for "Mozart Middle Vienna Concertos (14-25)".


----------



## Arsakes

Typical poll whining:
And you call this a poll?! where is Beethoven No.3?! 

OK, I vote for Schumann's Piano Concerto.


----------



## Hausmusik

OK, so this poll seems to be somewhat loaded in favor of Mozart! Hard for me to vote for any one concerto by another composer over 11 of Mozart's.


----------



## Novelette

Schumann's is my favorite in this list, followed closely by Brahms' #2.

The Alfred Brendel performance of Schumann's Piano Concerto is my absolute favorite. The third movement is exquisitely played, in an understated and very elegant, manner--in a way that seems to me suitable of Schumann's personal taciturnity. But that recording wants nothing of grandeur--as much fun as I have playing the little cadenza from the first movement on the piano, I cannot possibly replicate Brendel's magnificent sound.


----------



## Novelette

It hurts a little bit that Schumann's is second-last.

Still, Beethoven, Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninoff, and Prokofiev are all excellent composers... So I'll get over it.


----------



## Orange Soda King

Brahms' 1st piano concerto, no doubt!! It's my all-time favorite piece of music. I have played it, though not very well, but it encapsulates everything I love about music. I think it's the grand-daddy of piano concertos, in my personal opinion


----------



## hreichgott

"Other" is still carrying the day 

My favorites are Beethoven 3, Mozart 9, Shostakovich 2, Haydn 4, Saint-Saens 2.

After that, the Prokofievs and Martinus as a group, Gershwin, Rachmaninoff Paganini, and the Debussy Fantaisie.
Honorable mention to Carnival of the Animals just for the fun factor.


----------



## lostid

OP you got a very good list of the PC's, except I am not a fan of Tchaikovsky's PC 1. I have a hard time to accept the very beginning of Tchaikovsky's PC 1. It gets better after that is over.

Anyways, Mozart is the master of PC's and I enjoy listening to all his PC's. Hard to choose favorite from his. With that said, Beethoven's 4 competes with Brahms' 2 neck to neck personally and those 2 pieces are my favorites. Don't forget Chopin's 2 PC's, Ravel's PC (man that 2nd movement is a beauty with the piano, flute and orchestra complementing each other so romantically). 

PC is one of my favorite genres. There are so many other beautiful PC's and I have lost track of them. LOL.


----------



## Vaneyes

Other, brother.


----------



## Art Rock

Both Ravel concertos would make my top 10 piano concertos.


----------



## Benny

I voted Brahms 1. Maybe today I like Ravel more, but Brahms had a formative impact on me, I owe him this vote.

By the way, the Rautavaara above is not bad at all. I like this forum, you real get to know new things. Many of the recommendations here really worth trying.


----------



## Turangalîla

Let's make a list! *Cough, cough, *Some Guy* * ...because I hate only getting to choose ONE concerto...

CJP'S FAVOURITE PIANO CONCERTI (in no particular order):

Beethoven 4
Ravel Left Hand
Prokofiev 3
Ligeti

Oiseaux exotiques lol:, but I'm actually serious)

and

Schumann
and
Ravel G Major

(but the last two might be biased because I've played them)


----------



## Tristan

Rachmaninov's 2nd is perfection in my mind, along with his third--the two greatest piano concerti ever written


----------



## ptr

Some come to mind:

Bartok 1 & 2
Rachmaninov 2 & 3
Prokofiev 2, 3 & 4
Englund 1
Finzi's "Eclogue" 
Lutosławski, both PC and Variations on a Theme by Paganini
Poulenc "Campetre"
Ravel "G Major"
Shostakovich 2
Bliss PC
Mozart 12, 20 & 26
Beethoven 5
(with hesitation) Bach (All) even if I prefer them on Harpsichord

/ptr


----------



## Mahlerian

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Oiseaux exotiques lol:, but I'm actually serious)


I love it too! My favorite of Messiaen's 50s-60s works.


----------



## DrKilroy

It was the first Messiaen work I heard.  

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Feathers

Haha the fact that Mozart's option includes so many concertos sort of gives him an advantage, but I voted for him anyways because of the 20th.


----------



## Bone

Prokofiev 1 or 3. Grieg is okay, too. I do enjoy Mozart and Beethoven concerti, too, but not enough to really spend time listening deeply like I do with Prokofiev.


----------



## DeepR

1. Scriabin
2. Rachmaninoff Paganini Rhapsody
3. Rachmaninoff 2
4. Grieg 
5. Beethoven 5


----------



## Novelette

Weston said:


> *I don't much care for the Martha Argerich interpretation, though she is otherwise sublime.*


I'm with you! I adore the Brendel version, that man has such a lyrical touch. In general, I don't like Argerich's Schumann performances, which is strange, given that virtually every other recording I've ever heard of hers is, like you said, sublime.


----------



## classicalspin

Of the "middle period" Mozart concertos: No. 17, 19 are standouts. Of course the minor key concertos: 20, 24 are at the top. 21 is a favorite, No. 22 underrated. No. 23 gorgeous. 25 is not chopped liver. Next is No. 15, just lyrically beautiful. No. 14 has its charms. Nos. 16 and 18 have their charms as well. But I protest ... I think 26 is a masterpiece, very enjoyable, and No. 27 is just wonderful, a forever favorite. I would give my right arm for Concertos 28-35. What do you think a Mozart concerto circa 1810 would have sounded like? Hmmm?


----------



## Xaltotun

Xaltotun said:


> Cannot choose, really. Piano concerto is my favourite genre of classical music, alongside symphony, and I adore Brahms 1 & 2, Tchaikovsky 1, Rachmaninov 2 & 3, and Grieg as well. And Beethoven 4 & 5 too!!


My old indecision has given way to certainty: Brahms 2 it is.


----------



## Amateur

I'd start much earlier with Mozart, at least as early as his first masterpiece -- 271 -- and No. 8 is lovely. 
As for a neglected gem, how about Moszkowski? Also love the Poulenc and Ireland concertos.


----------



## kv466

And my favorite piano concerto is!!!!!.....

....yeah, I don't have one. I don't think I can think of a more difficult question, actually.


----------



## Schubussy

Saint-Seans' 2nd, Ravel's "in G" and Brahms' 2nd.

Mozart's 20th deserves a mention, though I have to admit that appallingly I've only heard that and the 27th. And Shostakovich's 1st, Prokofiev's 2nd & 3rd and Rachmaninoff's 2nd.


----------



## Ukko

Um... has anyone selected the Busoni? The Mewton-Wood/Beecham recording for instance?

Hmmph. I _thought_ so.

BTW _the_ Mozart piano concerto is number 9.

 (very)


----------



## Zabirilog

Beethoven's Emperor or Rachmaninov 3. The cadenza is crazy... And also the rest of it is fantastic.
About Beethoven, the sound of E flat major in the final movement is big! Love it.


----------



## PlaySalieri

Weston said:


> Heck, it's hard to find a piano concerto I _don't_ like


Try Salieri


----------



## Skilmarilion

My top 5 would be;

Tchaikovsky No. 1, Grieg, Beethoven No. 5, Mozart No. 23 and Rachmaninov No. 2


----------



## userfume

Ravel Left Hand


----------



## MagneticGhost

Probably Rach 3. Although I've listened to it far too much for my own good.
Scriabin's is also particularly noteworthy.
Mozart 23 is beautiful.
Chopin 1 is criminally missing from your list ;-)

So I'm going other..


----------



## ajesh

Mozart 20 is spectacular even by Mozart's standards. Runners up would be Brahms 2 and Tchaikovsky 1.

Beethoven 3 and Prokofiev 2 are ones I like that are missing here.


----------



## schuberkovich

Mozart! :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## unpocoscherzando

I chose Mozart as well, primarily for No. 21.


----------



## moody

stomanek said:


> Try Salieri


What about the dreadful Yellow River concerto.


----------



## Op.123

Schumann


----------



## Novelette

MagneticGhost said:


> Probably Rach 3. Although I've listened to it far too much for my own good.
> Scriabin's is also particularly noteworthy.
> Mozart 23 is beautiful.
> Chopin 1 is criminally missing from your list ;-)
> 
> So I'm going other..


Rachmaninoff's 3rd, and Chopin's 1st? Interesting choices, MagneticGhost.

I'm attached to all of Rachmaninoff's piano concertos, and while I love the second, sometimes I fear that it outshines the other ones, which are worthy indeed in their own right.

Chopin's first piano concerto is an especially interesting choice. Among Chopin's oeuvre, his two concertos seem just about the least well-known works. They have a distinctly different voice than we are accustomed to hearing from Chopin. Still, I definitely have enjoyed listening to them now and then!


----------



## eipi

I voted for Mozart Middle Vienna Piano Concertos (a totally unfair category). I'll go with Mozart #21 as my favorite concerto. It's easy to see why people would favor concertos of Beethoven and Brahms (or any of the other concertos listed). But the unparalleled elegance of Mozart trumps all else for me here. The first movement is full of magic moments. For example, the instances in which the piano plays down-and-up arpeggios while the strings play a staccato melody. And the one instance in which the piano plays three downward scales (hard to explain in words)--a beautifully melancholy part of an otherwise cheerful movement; you can feel it coming for a while. The second movement is Mozart at his prettiest.


----------



## Hmmbug

The Prokofiev 3rd Piano Concerto is possibly the greatest work ever written for any setting.


----------



## Doublestring

I voted Beethoven 5, but Tchaikovsky 1 comes close.


----------



## Pugg

Beethoven 5 for me to although I love his third as much .


----------



## Skilmarilion

Mozart's 22nd has been a recent indulgence, particularly for its slow movement, which is simply a dream.


----------



## Orfeo

_*Neither*,_they are being overplayed to death. But I'll take:

Tchaikovsky's Second Piano Concerto,
Atterberg's one,
Svetlanov's,
Zygmunt Stojowski's Second,
Glazunov's Second,
Busoni's,
Vittorio Giannini's,
Medtner's Third, 
Poulenc's Concert Champetre & Concerto for Two Pianos, and
Bax's Winter Legends & Symphonic Variations.


----------



## mtmailey

Like i posted before i do not have just one favorite i like these Beethoven concerto 5,Tchaikovsky concerto 1,Grieg concerto,Gershwin concerto,Dvorak's piano concerto,Elgar piano concerto,CHOPIN concertos,Listz concerto 1,Brahms concerto 2 & mozart 21 concerto.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

I'm extremely limited with Piano Concertos, but for now, it's a three-way tie between Mozart 20, Beethoven 5, and Brahms 2.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

The Emperor! The second movement is so delicate and the first so grand...


----------



## Skilmarilion

dholling said:


> _*Neither*,_they are being overplayed to death. But I'll take:
> 
> Tchaikovsky's Second Piano Concerto


Yes, yes -- the first two movements are extraordinary.


----------



## nightscape

Since I can only choose one, I went with Grieg. Brahms 2 also hits me in the sweet spot.


----------



## DeepR

I vaguely remember there is a piano concerto with a male (?) chorus... which one is that?


----------



## Mahlerian

DeepR said:


> I vaguely remember there is a piano concerto with a male (?) chorus... which one is that?


Busoni's, which is also the longest piano concerto I can think of.


----------



## Tristan

Mahlerian said:


> Busoni's, which is also the longest piano concerto I can think of.


What a coincidence. Listening to it right now 

I almost think of it more like a symphony than a concerto -_-


----------



## QuietGuy

Not necessarily in order:

Grieg -- very satisfying, each time I listen to it.
Ravel -- for the left hand in D; also the 1st and 3rd movements of the G Major.
Keith Emerson -- I love the counterpoint at the beginning, the melodies throughout this great piece.


----------



## hpowders

Other. Mozart's piano concerto #27.


----------



## jimeonji

I voted Brahms 2 from the choices provided, but Beethoven 4 comes close. I could never really understand why the 5th is so popular. 
I also adore Ravel in G and for the left hand, Saint Saens 2 and 5, Gershwin, Prokofiev 2, 3, and 5, and Rachmaninoff 3.


----------



## Itullian

B5, Schumann...........


----------



## perempe

Monday's concert:
Mussorgsky - Night on Bald Mountain
*Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor*
Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10 in E minor, opus 93
Conductor : Pinchas Steinberg
Featuring : Andrei Korobeinikov


----------



## D Smith

When I saw this thread title, Ravel's Piano Concerto in G immediately popped into my mind, so I will have to go with that.


----------



## Sonata

Hard to pick one! I do have to give a mention to Saint Saens, I recently purchased a set of his piano concertos and find all of them to be superb


----------



## Wicked Gypsy

Chopin f-minor
Beethoven 4
Schumann

Broke my teeth on them


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Just at the moment - Ligeti Concerto for Piano and Orchestra, Bridge - Phantasm for piano and orchestra

But over the longer longer term, Ravel in G, in D for the left hand, Poulenc Piano Concerto, Concerto for 2 Pianos; Bartok 2 in G and 3 in E, Beethoven 3 and 5, Mozart 27 (K 595)


----------



## Vaneyes

It's still Other, Ravel's "G".:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

I'm developing quite a fondness for Schoenberg's Piano Concerto. It has its miñions.


----------



## DamoX

My first classical music was Brahms' Piano Concerto 1. Cannot help voting for it.


----------



## wasborntoolate

Relative newbie here. My problem is that I can't quit listening to Beethoven concerto #5 long enough to try the others. I found it first on youtube, a poor recording of a performance by Gulda, playing and conducting, at the Munich Summer Festival, I think 1990. Since then I've found many recordings that are better, but none with the energy of Gulda. He is practically a rag mop at the end, total energy spent. Also like to see him dressed like an ordinary person, not as a stiff person in formal dress. I loved the way that with just a slight nod of his head toward the appropriate instrument......was all it took.


----------



## Lord Lance

I've listened to Beethoven's piano concertos several times. I'll go with Brahms 2. Barenboim with Celibidache.


----------



## JACE

Brahms' First PC gets my vote. 

Forced to pick one recording, I'd probably go with Rudolf Serkin/Szell/Cleveland O.


----------



## perempe

yesterday's concert
Mussorgsky - Night on Bald Mountain
*Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor featuring Andrei Korobeinikov*
Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10 in E minor, opus 93
Conductor : Pinchas Steinberg


----------



## Markbridge

*PC*

I quickly scanned the thread and there was one concerto missing that really surprised me. *Paderewski's* a minor. The second movement alone is worth the price of admission. The recording with Earl Wild and Arthur Fiedler with the London Symphony is the one I would recommend for anyone who hasn't heard it and wants to give it a try.


----------



## spradlig

"Other": Ravel's Concerto in D for the Left Hand Alone. I love its defiant spirit.

Close second: the Brahms #1, which was on the list. It begins with a similar flavor.


----------



## AST

Dohnanyi's Nursery Rhyme Variations has my favorite opening of any piano concerto. Mega ironic.


----------



## hpowders

With me this changes from week to week, but lately it's Schönberg's Piano Concerto with Uchida/Boulez/Cleveland.


----------



## Rachmaniac

The first piece of music that made me think "wow" as a young person was Mozart's Piano Concerto number 21 played by Daniel Barenboim. I will always love that piece of music.

My all time favourite as my forum name suggests is Rachmaninov's number 3 over number 2 which comes in a close second.


----------



## Nocturne

Rachmaninoff's second.


----------



## fjf

I voted Brahms 2, but there are several of them that are VERY close...even superior, depending on the mood of the moment...hard choices....


----------



## hpowders

I love Tchaikovsky 1 and also Beethoven 4.


----------



## Chronochromie

Ravel's in G major.


----------



## TheOtherStrauss

Not sure it is fair to put 12 Mozart concertos as a single selection?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

It's time to update my choice. My undisputed favorite is now Beethoven #4.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

It's kind of unfair that *12* of Mozart's piano concertos is a _single option._


----------



## hpowders

At this point I "favor" Medtner 2, but that's because it's a relatively new discovery.


----------



## trazom

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> It's kind of unfair that *12* of Mozart's piano concertos is a _single option._


It's not only not fair, but I also don't like it because it trivializes how great each one really is, as if none of Mozart's Viennese piano concertos couldn't easily hold their own weight against those of other composers.


----------



## hpowders

One is always entitled to open one's own poll.


----------



## trazom

hpowders said:


> One is always entitled to open one's own poll.


I could, but I won't. I don't like the thought of anything I write being the focus of that much attention that the first post in a thread always gets. Everything else about this thread is fine, only that one detail bothered me. Besides, it's better to have an otherwise great thread up than for me to post a new one that nobody will reply to anyway.


----------



## Kieran

hpowders said:


> One is always entitled to open one's own poll.


True, but polls are limited to only 15 options. So once you enter Mozart's 9th & 10, then everything from #14-27, bar #26 (only for want of space), you wouldn't have room for any other composers worthy efforts...


----------



## hpowders

Well one can hardly have a fair poll when one has as one choice 12 piano concertos, when the other choices have only one.

At least list Beethoven's 5 piano concertos as one choice and Brahms two piano concertos as another choice.


----------



## scratchgolf

hpowders said:


> Well one can hardly have a fair poll when one has as one choice 12 piano concertos, when the other choices have only one.
> 
> At least list Beethoven's 5 piano concertos as one choice and Brahms two piano concertos as another choice.


One is always entitled to open one's own poll. No?


----------



## Haydn man

Mozart would win this for me with several of the concerto options available
23 wins hands down against all comers but 17, 19, 21 are all up there


----------



## aajj

I voted for Brahms No. 2 and would in any case, but I wish the poll had included all three Bartok and Prokofiev's 3rd.


----------



## Leonius

Haydn man said:


> Mozart would win this for me with several of the concerto options available
> 23 wins hands down against all comers but 17, 19, 21 are all up there


Aye. I feel the same way, except for the fact that I would put 20, 23, 24 as my personal favorite, immediately followed by 22 & 15, which are really similar with each other, especially the third movements. I would also say that 15 is the most #Mozartian piece of all. I haven't listened to 17 yet but will definitely give a try.


----------



## nightscape

Leonius said:


> I haven't listened to 17 yet but will definitely give a try.


Please do. It's incredible.


----------



## butters

My favorite is Mozart No. 14-25, but I love Tchaikovsky No. 1 as well. It was the first piano concerto I've ever heard and among the first classical piece I've listened to. 

For Mozart, my favorite is 21. It's one of my favorite concertos by Mozart. 

Also, I do agree that it's a bit unfair to list 12 of Mozart's concerto for one option.


----------



## Leonius

nightscape said:


> Please do. It's incredible.


I gave it a try yesterday and a few more today, with Phillips edition. It is incredible indeed! In the first movements, his usage of all those half steps is really intriguing.


----------



## donnie a

Haydn man said:


> Mozart would win this for me with several of the concerto options available
> 23 wins hands down against all comers but 17, 19, 21 are all up there


My sentiments exactly. But I would add 12 and 27.


----------



## 20centrfuge

I love Prokofiev's 1st and 2nd Piano Concertos soooo much!


----------



## Nope

Your list is way too small. Rach 3 and Prokofiev 2 are favorites for a lot of people(me)


----------



## hpowders

At this point in time, my favorite is the Bartok Piano Concerto No. 2.
Next week it just might be something else.


----------



## hapiper

I picked Tchaikovsky #1 but I really like Beethoven #5 as well. I need to get some Mozart though so don't put a lot into my vote as I am not real big on piano concerto's as a whole.


----------



## DavidA

Mozart for me but I'd add no 27 as well. however, I'm thankful one is spoilt for choice in this matter. I've so many piano concertos I love!


----------



## padraic

Nope said:


> Your list is way too small. Rach 3 and Prokofiev 2 are favorites for a lot of people(me)


I actually think I prefer Rach 3 to Rach 2.

Re: the poll, it's hard to not vote for the group of Mozart concerti.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

I picked Grieg, it's the most engaging IMO, I wouldn't change a note.


----------



## KenOC

Gaspard de la Nuit said:


> I picked Grieg, it's the most engaging IMO, I wouldn't change a note.


Grieg was fussier! He revised the work at least seven times over the remaining ~40 years of his life.


----------



## hpowders

I played the Brahms 2 recently and loved it, so at this point in time, it is my favorite piano concerto.


----------



## joaosousacos

I can't rank them because I love them all in different occasions. 

Rachmaninov Piano Concerto No. 2/3/4 (love them all equally, i think the fourth is really underrated )
Prokofiev 1st, 2nd and 3rd (the first is really underrated as well)
Ravel Piano Concerto in G (I love the rythims, the melody and the originality of the concerto.)
Brahms Concertos are great 
Gershwin Piano Concerto is just amazing, not explainable in words.
Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No. 2 is so beautiful and touching, specially the first and second movement.
Shostakovich Second is just so energetic and unpredictable.
Tchaikovsky 1st and 3rd (being the 3rd the most underrated piece I know.)
Beethoven 3rd is without a doubt my favorite piano concerto of him. I don't know why but I think of it as a charming composition.
Dohnányi Piano Concerto No. 1 is really beautiful too, I would compare him with the first of Tchaikovsky.
Saint-Säens Piano Concerto No. 2 is beautiful as well.


----------



## EDaddy

In the piano concerto department, Mozart will always sit atop the highest perch as far as I'm concerned. That is not to say there isn't a plethora of brilliant and outstanding works by others... Tchaikovsky, Brahms, Beethoven, Schumann, Saint-Saëns, Ravel, etc.. But Mozart was the Master of the masters. 

Piano sonatas - a completely different story as there are a few, though Beethoven arguably still
reigns from on high. 

But I digress; this isn't about piano sonatas!


----------



## Steatopygous

Mozart 20
Mozart 27
Beethoven 5
Very unimaginative I know, but music doesn't get more sublime than this. There are many others that come close, including by both the composers above. 
Amazingly (perhaps), despite having been a dedicated concert-goer, music listener and collector for four decades, I am still finding marvellous new piano concertos. The Hyperion series of Romantic piano concertos contributed greatly to this, though I don't have many of those - about 10 of the volumes.


----------



## PeterF

Trying to pick one favorite piano concerto is like trying to pick your favorite child , if you have more than one.
I am a big fan of many piano concertos, but the ones below are my favorites.In random order.
Almost all of Mozart's
All 5 by Beethoven
Both by Brahms
Schumann

Was a bit surprised that only very few mentioned Beethoven No.3 ?


----------



## MrTortoise

Steatopygous said:


> Mozart 20
> Mozart 27
> Beethoven 5
> Very unimaginative I know, but music doesn't get more sublime than this. There are many others that come close, including by both the composers above.
> Amazingly (perhaps), despite having been a dedicated concert-goer, music listener and collector for four decades, I am still finding marvellous new piano concertos. The Hyperion series of Romantic piano concertos contributed greatly to this, though I don't have many of those - about 10 of the volumes.


I only have one disc from that series, the Rimsky-Korsakov/Balaikirev volume with Malcolm Binns performing, however I've been eyeing so many in that series on amazon. Unfortunately, amazon doesn't seem to have the entire set, but they are all available from the Hyperion website for direct download:

http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/s.asp?s=S_1


----------



## Chopiniana93

My favourite are:

1) Chopin Piano Concerto no. 2
2) Liszt Piano Concerto no. 1
3) Rachmaninov Piano Concerto no. 3
4) Mozart K 491
4) Shostakovic Piano Concerto no. 2


----------



## Steatopygous

Just skimming the last page (not having looked at this thread for ages), I came across a trifecta that precisely matched my own views. Here's a kindred spirit, I thought. Then I looked at the poster, and it was me.  
Does this ever happen to anyone else?


----------



## haydnfan

Brahms 2 is my favorite. I'm sure in the 14 pages of posts it's been noted (but I'll say it anyway) that without Ravel, Bartok, Prokofiev, and Shostakovich I find this poll underwhelming.


----------



## ArtMusic

I missed this thread until now. I voted the Mozart concertos.


----------



## Sir Redcrosse

It's real hard for me to pick favorites, but:

The Bach/Vivaldi concertos and concertos for multiple keyboards
Beethoven 1
Chopin 2
Mendelssohn 1
Hummel in a minor [Thank you, Hyperion Romantic PC series] 
Both Shostakoviches 
Prokofiev 1

to say nothing of concertos for multiple pianos like Mozart's and Poulenc's


----------



## TwoPhotons

I voted for Grieg because, to be frank, that is the one I'm most familiar with from the list. However my favourite is Prokofiev's 3rd Piano Concerto. But I didn't want to be boring and pick the 'other' option.


----------



## DeepR

Moritz Moszkowski - Piano Concerto Op. 3





And it's not because it's unknown. I simply like it best at the moment.


----------



## staxomega

Hard to choose a favorite, but I was just listening to the Tchaikovsky No1 Horowitz/Toscanini at Carnegie Hall and reminded how incredibly beautiful it was.


----------



## BlackKeys

Romantic;

1. Rach 3
2. Rach 2 
3. Prokofiev 3
4. Tchaikovsky 1
5. Shostakovich 2

Classical;

Any Mozart concerti, love em all


----------



## Strange Magic

Prokofiev 3--a source of wonder and delight from beginning to end.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

For the moment Brahms 2.


----------



## Vesteralen

Even after all this time, it's Brahms' First for me. I love a lot of piano concerti, really, but there is still only one Brahms' 1st.


----------



## Asterix77

Chopin 1, Mozart 20, Schumann, Beethoven 3


----------



## presto lentando

Voted for Brahms 1, but it is a very hard decision. It could also be Tchaikovsky 1, or Beethoven 4, or Prokofiev 3, or Rachmaninov 2.


----------



## LHB

Ginastera 2
Bartok 2
Bartok 1
Xenakis Erikhton
Prokofiev 2
Scharwenka 2
Busoni

Honestly, none of those in the top besides the Rachmaninoff are even in my top 20.


----------



## Classical Music Fan

I picked Brahms 1st but could go with the second, Beethoven's 5 concertos, Mozart's 21


----------



## ncmtman

Finally, someone mentioned Xaver Scharwenka. I would say that many have not heard of Scharwenka, who was widely acclaimed during his lifetime both in Europe, and in the United States, where he lived for about seven years in the late 1890s. You never hear him performed in the United States today. He was born and lived in what is today Poland (Prussia back when he lived, from 1850-1924). Until 2011, there was only one available recording of his greatest concerto, No. 4 in F minor, Op. 82. Now, there are just three recordings, and one of them can now be heard on YouTube and Spotify. It is on the Naxos label. Although it is not my absolute favorite, it ranks very high on my list. Like some others here, it is impossible to pick just one Concerto. Below is a link to a playlist of the Scharwenka Concerto No. 4, if you have not heard it before. See what you think.


----------



## DavidA

jhar26 said:


> I like Rachmaninov 3 as well.


Me too! A great performer's concerto.


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> Me too! A great performer's concerto.


And difficult to play


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Since you have Mozart as an alternative that's my vote. I can listen to them all day, if possible. I also like Dvorak very much


----------



## gellio

Beethoven's 5th. Hands down.


----------

